# 14ft heritage fisherman pro



## alan1687

I am new to kayaking and have the opportunity to pick up a heritage fisherman pro 14ft kayak. What are your thoughts on this kayak? I am 6'1" tall and weigh about 245lb should I get this yak?


----------



## elementfiftyfour

alan1687 said:


> I am new to kayaking and have the opportunity to pick up a heritage fisherman pro 14ft kayak. What are your thoughts on this kayak? I am 6'1" tall and weigh about 245lb should I get this yak?


No offense but at your size you will be sitting in water all the time. That kayak just isn't made for big guys and from what I have heard from people that sold theirs they weren't happy with the stability either. They are apparently somewhat fast but the "fisherman pro" is a horrible misnomer. Another drawback is that the kayak has no tank well so storage for tackle and your catch would be a hassle. 

For your size you should look into the following paddle kayaks:
Ocean Kayak Prowler Big Game 
Jackson Cuda
Native Ride 135

Or you can go up a notch to the peddle kayaks and check out these:
Hobie Outback
Hobie Pro-Angler 12 or Pro-Angler 14
Native Mariner

Another tip, being as you are so close to offshore fishing you should really consider a sit on top kayak versus a sit inside or even a hybrid kayak. If you are going to be in any kind of turbulent water with waves coming up over the bow you want something that will drain the water rather than fill up and sink.


----------



## alan1687

Yeah all the kayaks I am looking for are sit on tops, but I dont know the weight limit on them.


----------



## alan1687

Also what about this one? 12 ft. Redfish angler with rudder. I am on a small budget so I need to stay cheap. AKA 400 dollars or so.


----------



## alan1687

i mean I got into an 8 or 10 foot sit on top the other day that was just wide and long enough to fit my bum, and I did just fine on it. Only problem I had was tracking.


----------



## Foulhook

You can go to the manufacturer's website and see their specs on the weight capacity for the yaks you are interested in. Look for a used better quality rather than a cheap new one (I speak from experience having made that mistake). Also, most all of the local shops will let you demo boats before you buy. Lastly, keep in mind how you plan to transport your yak - the weight of the boat itself can be an issue if you plan to toss it on top of a vehicle.


----------



## Yaksquatch

alan1687 said:


> Also what about this one? 12 ft. Redfish angler with rudder. I am on a small budget so I need to stay cheap. AKA 400 dollars or so.


Definitely agree with element, the fisherman pro's not really a good choice for fishing in our area, particularly if you expect to go out in the gulf. The Heritage Redfish on the other hand is a great fishing kayak. If it's in decent shape and includes a rudder, $400 is a STEAL!!! Just be sure to flip it over and look at the underside before you buy. It'll probably have a bunch of small scratches but those aren't a big deal. However, you don't want any deep gouges in the hull.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## Fl Panhandler

I think the redfish 12 is something like 30" wide and weight capacity is 300 or 350 lbs. It's a very stable boat. I can stand in mine with no problem. A rudder is very helpful in a tailing or rear quartering wind.
Rick


----------



## sweetyak

I saw someone out on a redfish with a rudder this saturday off Navarre Beach. It looked like a really nice boat. 400 would be a great deal on that kayak.


----------



## froglegs

II would look at the Jackson Big Tuna as well.


----------



## captgoody

I am 5'11" and 235 and use a 12' Cobra fish n dive kayak and other than dragging the yak 250yds during a low tide - I'm always dry. My brother uses scupper plugs in a 10' and he has 20 lbs on me and stays dry. Maybe wait till you can try them at one of the shows, etc and see if - and or - how much - you get wet.


----------



## packrat

i have heritage 12foot i'm 6'1 200lbs have cooler carrier on front with ice one word of advice....scupper plugs..make them yourself use 1 1/4 hole saw bit hit with heat good fit on this rig


----------

